# Changer sens scrolling touchpad



## Stéphanois57 (21 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me dire comment on change le sens du défilement du pavé tactile ? J'ai cherché sur internet, mais je ne trouve pas ce qu'ils expliquent. Je suis sur Windows 10 family avec un MacBook 13 pouces.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Pourriez-vous me dire comment on change le sens du défilement du pavé tactile ? J'ai cherché sur internet, mais je ne trouve pas ce qu'ils expliquent. Je suis sur Windows 10 family avec un MacBook 13 pouces.


Ca ne marche que sous Windows 10, je n'ai pas de MBP avec une version de Windows en interne. Mais, sur le Bureau tu vas dans le menu *Démarrer*, un clic sur les *Paramètres* _(la roue dentée)_, un clic sur l'icône *Périphériques*, un clic sur *Souris et pavé tactile*, cherche la ligne *Inverser le sens de défilement* et passe le bouton sur *Activé*.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (21 Octobre 2017)

Oui justement je n'ai pas cette ligne. En fait on dirait que Windows ne reconnait pas le trackpad comme un pavé tactile, mais plutôt comme une souris


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Oui justement je n'ai pas cette ligne. En fait on dirait que Windows ne reconnait pas le trackpad comme un pavé tactile, mais plutôt comme une souris


Cela veut dire que Windows 10 considère que le Trackpad de ton MBP n'est pas un pavé tactile de précision !

Tu peux tenter de faire une modification dans la BDR _(Base De Registre)_ de Windows pour inverser manuellement le sens du défilement. Je viens de tester dans une machine virtuelle, ça fonctionne à 100 % pour inverser le sens de défilement de la souris, mais comme je n'ai pas de MBP sous la main avec une version de Windows, je ne sais pas si ça marchera avec le Trackpad.

Sur le fond, ce sera sans incidence et ne posera aucun problème, puisque la modification sera réversible très facilement.

- Sous Windows, dans la fenêtre *Taper ici votre recherche*, tu tapes *regedit* ce qui donnera…






…un clic sur *Exécuter la commande* ouvrira en grand *regedit*, puis tu fais un raccourci clavier de recherche en maintenant les touches *ctrl+F* qui ouvrira une fenêtre contextuelle dans laquelle tu taperas *FlipFlopWheel* et après un petit temps d'attente tu auras ces fenêtres…





…un double clic sur *FlipFlopWheel *et tu changes la valeur de la clé DWORD de 0 par 1…





…tu valides par un clic sur OK, tu fermes *regedit* et tu redémarres Windows. Le sens de la souris aura été changée, mais je ne sais pas si pour le Trackpad, il y aura le même effet. A voir ? Pour revenir en arrière, tu auras compris qu'il faudra remettre la valeur à 0.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (22 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Super, ça fonctionne parfaitement ! C'est quand même plus facile de ne garder qu'un seul sens de défilement entre Windows et Mac ... 

Je crois que ça fait plusieurs fois que tu viens "à mon secours" sur ce forum, un grand merci pour tout !

Bonne journée !


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Super, ça fonctionne parfaitement ! C'est quand même plus facile de ne garder qu'un seul sens de défilement entre Windows et Mac ...


Eh bien c'est une bonne nouvelle, comme quoi des vieux restes sous Windows ça peut encore servir. Mais bon, bidouiller dans la BDR sans savoir est quand même très dangereux pour beaucoup.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (22 Octobre 2017)

Oui, c'est sûr. Et comme je n'ai pas de grandes connaissances, je préfère demander !


----------



## Yessod (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, juste pour vous remercier, j'avais le même problème suite à l'installation de windows sur la partition bootcamp de mon macbook pro. 
J'ai résolu le pb et tout va bien. Etonnant que les commandes de bootcamp ne le permettent pas.

Merci à vous.


----------

